# Patent: Lens Image Stabilization Patent Shows Sensor Based Stabilization



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2018)

```
<strong>Update:</strong> After further translation, the drawing likely shows the in camera level and orientation switch. However, a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=33586&preview=true">new patent uncovered</a> does show sensor based image stabilization.</p>
<p>One thing this patent shows that’s interesting is what looks to be a 50mm HIS macro lens design.</p>
<p><strong>Original Post:</strong> A <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180041705">USPTO patent</a> for lens based image stabilization seems to show movement sensors inside the camera body suggesting sensor based stabilization.</p>
<p>While the patent doesn’t directly mention the sensor stabilization, the fact that it’s in the drawing is interesting.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 11, 2018)

This one published at the same time has sensor shift IS - see the NI page for details


----------



## mjg79 (Feb 11, 2018)

I think that sooner or later Canon will add IBIS, it's just a matter of time really.

We have seen Sony with the A mount and FE mount as well as Pentax demonstrate that it can work with full frame. And most interesting has been the big gains Olympus and Panasonic have made getting in lens and in body stabilisation to work together to give some astonishing results for micro four-thirds. Their latest hybrid version on the E-M1 II can allow hand holding of a second or two for wide angle lenses and in some cases longer.

Canon tends to be very good at achieving a synergy between different technologies, to make a "whole greater than the sum of its parts". So I think they will eventually add an IBIS system (once they are completely happy with issues around durability and over-heating - though Sony's A-mount suggests neither is inevitably an issue for IBIS) and it will be a system that works in tandem with the IS in many of their lenses.

Canon has its own path but they must be aware of what the competitors do. And we seem to have reached the point of diminishing returns in many areas of camera technology. How will they entice those with a 5DSR or 5DIV to upgrade again? Does a move from 30 or 50 megapixels to 60 or 70 megapixels actually make much difference for many people? Does improving noise by 10% at ISO6400 really have a huge impact and cause someone to buy a new camera? But suddenly finding all your fast primes are now stabilised and you can shoot at a shutter speed 3 or 4 stops slower? Suddenly finding that your IS lenses have now got a supercharged IS? I can see that being a reason to upgrade the body. No improvements to the sensor technology will yield such a big improvement.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 11, 2018)

mjg79 said:


> I think that sooner or later Canon will add IBIS, it's just a matter of time really.
> 
> We have seen Sony with the A mount and FE mount as well as Pentax demonstrate that it can work with full frame. And most interesting has been the big gains Olympus and Panasonic have made getting in lens and in body stabilisation to work together to give some astonishing results for micro four-thirds. Their latest hybrid version on the E-M1 II can allow hand holding of a second or two for wide angle lenses and in some cases longer.
> 
> ...



+1 that one . Especially in regards to fast primes.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2018)

keithcooper said:


> This one published at the same time has sensor shift IS - see the NI page for details



Sorry Keith, I missed that one.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 12, 2018)

mjg79 said:


> How will they entice those with a 5DSR or 5DIV to upgrade again? Does a move from 30 or 50 megapixels to 60 or 70 megapixels actually make much difference for many people? Does improving noise by 10% at ISO6400 really have a huge impact and cause someone to buy a new camera? But suddenly finding all your fast primes are now stabilised and you can shoot at a shutter speed 3 or 4 stops slower? Suddenly finding that your IS lenses have now got a supercharged IS? I can see that being a reason to upgrade the body. No improvements to the sensor technology will yield such a big improvement.



Did the move from 21MP to 30MP actually made much difference for many people? My bet is the the lion's share of the difference was in convincing people to open their wallets. Camera manufacturers participate in the MP wars because raising resolution is the easy and profitable compared to other improvements.

I have a 5DmkIII, and had DxO Optics Pro processed mRaw, I would have shot 10MP most of the time. I prefer IBIS and cleaner high ISO over more MP.


----------

